# Muzzy full exhaust



## dawgfan82 (Jun 14, 2011)

I've got a 2014 brute 750 I jus installed a muzzy full exhaust and was wondering if I needed to get a power commander or will I be fine without it?? I have rode it up and down the road and it seemed fine. Jus thought I'd get some more input.. Thanks in advance.


----------



## theoakschamp (Mar 26, 2016)

you'll need a fuel controller. It will be running too lean. you'll see your head pipes turning orange from excessive heat. its easy to see at night.


----------



## dawgfan82 (Jun 14, 2011)

Will one ride on it be ok or is this something I need asap??


----------



## theoakschamp (Mar 26, 2016)

that's debatable. I know I wouldn't with the engine running that lean, creating that much heat, you can easily burn the valves. I know people that have run their Brute with a full muzzy super pro dual "without any problems", but thats what they say to justify it. I have no doubt their header pipes were glowing bright orange. Do your bike a favor and get a fuel controller. its a small price to pay when you consider the possible engine damage you can cause without one.

---------- Post added at 03:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:20 PM ----------

If your bike was a 2015/16, you wouldn't need a fuel controller. they come with an oxygen sensor that compensates the air/fuel ratio.

---------- Post added at 03:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:28 PM ----------

Power Commander and MSD are arguably the best because they do both fuel and ignition mapping. they do cost more, but they need custom mapping by a skilled tech, or buy one through Vforce John pre mapped and ready to go. but you can get strictly a fuel controller for a few bucks less, and I think they are all made by the same company called Dobeck. HMF, Big Gun to name a few. They are much easier to setup yourself as well.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

I agree you need a fuel controller. I have a muzzy super pro dual with an MSD controller. I think VFJ recommends the power commander for the 12+ brutes


----------

